#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Ponto a Ponto de 200 visada livre...Ajuda

## Franthisco

Caros...
Preciso montar um Ponto a Ponto de 200mt visada livre... 
podem me ajudar me informando que equipamentos usar.

É o seguinte... a fiação em fibra chega a 200 metros na casa de um amigo, quero cancelar minha via radio (R$ cara) de 3mb e pegar uma de 15mb (R$mesmo valor)... porem preciso de equipamentos para enviar a Net de 15mb para minha casa. Já tenho uma Ubiquiti Litebeam Airgrid M5 23dbi Lite Beam 

Só entendo de PC,Configuração e etc...

----------


## dkz

Esses 2 equipamentos consegue passar 15Mbps tranquilamente. Só configurar e alinhar corretamente.

----------


## aragaodiego

Vc já tem uma LiteBeam e uma AirGrid?? Faça um enlace entre elas que com certeza vai passar os 15Mb que você precisa  :Wink:

----------

